# Men more at risk from diabetes



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2011)

Men have to gain less weight than women to develop type 2 diabetes, new research shows.

A study carried out by clinical academics at Glasgow University found men developed the disease at a lower Body Mass Index (BMI) than women.

This helps explain why men have higher rates of diabetes in many parts of the world.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/uk...12zP8eSHxBtuKGGBA?docId=N0710411317559782444A


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 2, 2011)

My diabetes is through my grandfather; my brother also has it; and a lot of people I talk to refer to either "their father"; "their brother" when they state  who they know who has diabetes; especially type 2.


----------



## Smutmeister (Oct 2, 2011)

It's too late for a sex change then.


----------



## Mark T (Oct 2, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> My diabetes is through my grandfather; my brother also has it; and a lot of people I talk to refer to either "their father"; "their brother" when they state  who they know who has diabetes; especially type 2.


Interesting that it skipped a generation.  I know it's in my father, uncle (although my father has no sisters, so...) and my grandfather.  My sister has gestation diabetes for her last pregnancy too.


----------



## Mark T (Oct 2, 2011)

Smutmeister said:


> It's too late for a sex change then.


You could always try it and let us know how you get on


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 2, 2011)

Mark T said:


> Interesting that it skipped a generation.  I know it's in my father, uncle (although my father has no sisters, so...) and my grandfather.  My sister has gestation diabetes for her last pregnancy too.



I have been told it can skip a generation; my dad; older brother nor younger sister have been diagnosed.. just me and my younger brother x


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 3, 2011)

Radio 4 Today pogramme has just had an article on this too.


----------

